# Bombertech RDAs Firefly & PinDad



## Daniel (18/1/17)

Really unknown company , but their attys look interesting : 

*Firefly RDA* 







Specifications :
⁍ 22mm design to sit flush on most mods
⁍ 2mm post holes
⁍ Squonk ready, Squonker 510 pin included
⁍ Deep juice well
⁍ Large Flathead screws
⁍ PEEK insulators
⁍ Copper 510 pin
⁍ ULTEM Space Grade Heatproof top cap
⁍ SS403 body
⁍ 1x White Teflon Drip Tip
⁍ 1x Black Delrin Drip Tip

*PinDad RD(T)A
















*
*Features*
⁍ SS 304 Material
⁍ Ultem Material for the ULTEMATE™ version
⁍ Single or Dual Velocity style base
⁍ Large screw hole to fit most Clapton or Staggered coils
⁍ Delrin Mouthpiece Top Cap Large Bore + Standard Cap
⁍ Large airflow, adjustable, no need to check position
⁍ Lock Screw Mechanizm, designed with a stopper to easily attach and detach, will not get stuck into your mod
⁍ 22mm diameter, fits most mods
⁍ Large Gold plated velocity style deck for easy builds
⁍ PEEK insulators through out
⁍ Liquid Injection Valve, for easy liquid inserts
⁍ Squonk Mode Ready, can fit to most Squonker Mods
⁍ Works with Squonker mods such as #TherionBF #DripBox #PicoSqueeze #Vaporflask Squonk
⁍ Comes in SS, Black color and Ultem

I like the innovative idea of the filling probe in the middle that works with a velve that opens as you press down with your juice bottle. 

Shipping seems reasonable , EMS Free and DHL an extra $10 and that's worldwide  

Some Reviews :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/1/17)

the valve idea is brilliant...asmodus has a bloody screw on their cap fill solution in the genesis tank


----------



## andro (18/1/17)

I really like the look of them both

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/1/17)

andro said:


> I really like the look of them both


and squonk ready..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (18/1/17)

Daniel said:


> Really unknown company , but their attys look interesting :
> 
> *Firefly RDA*
> 
> ...



Do you have link for prices ?


----------



## Daniel (18/1/17)

andro said:


> Do you have link for prices ?



Here , let me know if you ordering .... might be interested month end as well ....


----------



## andro (18/1/17)

Daniel said:


> Here , let me know if you ordering .... might be interested month end as well ....


Will do . Is only me or those people didnt put how many w or v their mod can go up to? Look cool as well bytheway


----------



## Daniel (18/1/17)

andro said:


> Will do . Is only me or those people didnt put how many w or v their mod can go up to? Look cool as well bytheway



Yes not much info on the mod , have requested information and possible group buy discount 

Edit : from their IG I could get it's a 75W single 18650 with temp control etc. No reviews I could see at the moment .... I do like the finish on the mod , no paint to peel ....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (18/1/17)

BF atty with bottom airflow. Nope. Leaking. Messy pup. The other one is nice though. Like it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Attie (18/1/17)

andro said:


> Will do . Is only me or those people didnt put how many w or v their mod can go up to? Look cool as well bytheway



http://www.varitube.com/Block-22--75W-Temp-Control-Mod_p_415.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/1/17)

t minus week for bad boys to arrive...i hope...immensely intrigued by this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/1/17)

even more interesting..squonkmod releasing this week


----------



## spiv (19/1/17)

Shouldn't they have put the squonk holes way lower in the juice well compartment so that it has a chance to try and drain the well if you've over-squonked and feeds directly to the bottom of your wick? Having it so high up means your wet wick needs to try and stay away from the squonk hole.
My opinion is that where the liquid comes out of the atomiser must be lower than the airflow or it's going to leak... like my Tsunami

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (19/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> even more interesting..squonkmod releasing this week


I think original poster on IG meant their squonk mod not Bombertechs  Also saw that and went whohoo till I clicked on the original poster on IG , eeeeek


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/1/17)

Daniel said:


> I think original poster on IG meant their squonk mod not Bombertechs  Also saw that and went whohoo till I clicked on the original poster on IG , eeeeek


eish i had hope...


----------



## Wern (19/1/17)

24/25 mm option ? , and I'll buy 2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/1/17)

got to say at $10 delivery fee was nervous but it is 4 days delivery to sa. even more amazing is that dhl sa has clearance already before it even gets here


----------



## spiv (8/2/17)

@incredible_hullk, what do you think of the RDA as a squonk atty? Is it leaky? How's the vape?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/2/17)

spiv said:


> @incredible_hullk, what do you think of the RDA as a squonk atty? Is it leaky? How's the vape?


@spiv the vape Is really good flavorful no leaking. I actually prefer the Rdta to be honest


----------

